# How much difference does length actually make?! (talkin about snowboards :P)



## HoboBen (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey guys, first post, been enjoying lurking on the site though. 

So.. after much searching/research Ive finally found a clearance deal on a seemingly quality board that fits into my $250-300 board budget, but the only size still available is 161cm. I'm 5'11 and 185 or so pounds without snowboard gear on, it seems like this board should be fine for me. But, several people have told me not to get it, 161 is too long, and that for my stats 159 is an ideal length.... 2 cm? idk if I would notice if my own foot got 2 cm longer, much less a big board that I'm sliding around on. 

Ive been snowboarding for a while, am of intermediate skill, and I like to go all over the mountain, but this will be my first board purchase and I need help. Any input is appreciated. p.s. [---2 cm---]


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

That length will be just fine for an all around board


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

161 will be fine.

I'm your weight, but a couple of inches taller. I've got boards ranging from 158 to 166, but most are in the 161 to 164 range. Frankly, most of the noticeable differences between them are due to the board flex, shape, tech, etc. I do notice that a difference in flat out speed between them, but nothing major.

The only time I really notice the length is if I'm on a long, stiff board and I get into tight glades or moguls.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Very highly doubt 2cm would make that much of a difference, you wouldn't notice it.


----------



## HoboBen (Oct 26, 2010)

awesome, thanks for the help guys


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's the deal...

2cm difference is not readily noticeable. However, if you ride the same board in a 161 and then a 159 right after, you'll notice. If you've never been on a 159 then there is no way for it to make a difference to you.

After everything is said and done, the appropriate length for you depends on the board. Which board is it? Also, what boot size are you? 11.5+ usually means you'll need a wide.


----------



## HoboBen (Oct 26, 2010)

Its a rossignol angus. I know, I know, you weren't impressed by it lol  and i have never ridden one before, 159 or otherwise
But, the price is right for a broke college kid like me, and its gotten tons of good feedback other places. Also, i wear a size 10 boot so I shouldn't have to worry too much about overhang.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

HoboBen said:


> Its a rossignol angus. I know, I know, you weren't impressed by it lol  and i have never ridden one before, 159 or otherwise
> But, the price is right for a broke college kid like me, and its gotten tons of good feedback other places. Also, i wear a size 10 boot so I shouldn't have to worry too much about overhang.


The 161 for the Angus is the best size for you out of the ones they offer. You are pretty much in the middle of the scale:

130-220lbs.

Pull the trigger buddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## HoboBen (Oct 26, 2010)

Leo said:


> Pull the trigger buddy. :thumbsup:


Thank you much, kind sir


----------



## HoboBen (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey everyone, thanks for all the help, the board just got here. 

$199.92 to my door


----------

